# New Braunfels model and age differences??



## warlok (May 24, 2016)

I have a Chargriller Duo with the SFB and I'm looking to get a heavier gauge offset. Only have about $300 max. I restored my CG Duo (sand blasted, painted, sealed) and don't mind doing another if the quality is good and price is right. I was thinking about the OK Joe Highland and improving it as I build it (sealing, etc..). But I see a few used New Braunfels on CL that are pretty far from me to go take a look unless I know what I'm going to see so hopefully you guys have some ideas as I don't know the new from old, each model, if one is good vs crap, etc...

Questions:

When did Charbroil buy NB?

Did they stop making the NB? and if they did, when? See the "Hondo" model on Academy for $149 but that's it. Looks like the many brands that I see look like the OK Joe available everywhere.

Here's the 2 I'm looking at right now. Both are far drives but I'll go if they're good deals.

Wants $225 but looks in great condition. No mods and 5 years old.













00202_l9NWv7DRmhg_600x450.jpg



__ warlok
__ May 24, 2016






Wants $80 but unknown year or condition.













01111_ihbiieJhC12_1200x900.jpg



__ warlok
__ May 24, 2016






What do you think? Is one of these older/newer? What models?

Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 24, 2016)

I am not and expert but. I had what looks like the top one 25 years ago and was an authentic made in TX NB. My MIL payed around $300 back then. That was was one heavy steel SOB! 













SDC12476.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Jul 18, 2011


----------



## link (May 24, 2016)

Depending on their locations you say you have $300. Offer the first guy $200 and the second guy $75 and use the remaining $25 to buy some supplies.

First one looks ready to go and the second one can be a little side project while you are drinking a beer and smoking something in the other smoker. And you end up with two smokers for the price you wanted to pay. Win Win

Link


----------



## warlok (May 24, 2016)

I've seen posts where people paid


----------



## warlok (May 24, 2016)

Turns out the guy with the top one works a few miles from where I work. Bringing it tomorrow.


----------



## link (May 24, 2016)

That works out great and it looks like a good deal and just in time for a long weekend.

Happy Smokin


----------



## warlok (May 24, 2016)

Yup. I have 3 8# butts ready for Sunday's pulled pork sammiches!!


----------



## warlok (May 24, 2016)

Which logo is which? Is the ones I posted with the long logo the newer one and the one Chef JimmyJ posted with the small rectangle right in the corner the older? Or vice versa? Anyone know?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 24, 2016)

I would have to say if JJ had his 25 years ago and it has the smaller logo that the one your looking at would be a newer version (different logo)


----------



## warlok (May 25, 2016)

Hmmm.. Common sense.. I'll try that next time.. lol

Turns out the top pic was sold but he had another that he "restored" with paint and new wood. It's the older style logo plate/sticker. Meeting today to take a look. Hopefully nice thick metal and good condition..


----------



## gr0uch0 (May 26, 2016)

I think it's the old one also.  I had one from Home Depot that didn't have gussets on the legs:  used it 1 season, started to roll it out of the garage the next spring, and the welds popped where the legs tied into the barrel.  Next trip into HD, I asked the guy in their outdoor section about getting a leg kit:  he said to bring it back and they'd give me a new unit, no questions asked.  Apparently this was fairly common, as the new model had gussets to stabilize the legs.

Older one is heavier gauge steel and just feels appreciably more solid, compared to the Char-Broil knockoff after they bought NB. How'd it look, warlok??


----------



## warlok (May 26, 2016)

It is the older one. And it's in awesome shape. Repainted very nicely. Can't see any spots where there was any corrosion covered up. Inside is cleaned up too. So I'm going to season it again. I put my little touch on it with 10 inch pneumatic Wheels. I'm also going to fully weld the exhaust stack all the way around in a little bit. Right now it's only spot welded in four spots. Then get some smoke going and see if there's any leaks.


----------



## gr0uch0 (May 26, 2016)

Good on you:  sounds like you got a good one.  As I'd mentioned earlier, do yourself a favor--stabilize the legs and save yourself some headaches.  If you're already going to weld, run 8" to 10" stabilizers (gussets) from the barrel to the legs if there's not something there.  Interesting about the smoke stack:  mine's not welded at all.  I made a gasket out of aluminum foil and doesn't leak a puff:  took a bunch of foil squares and indented the squares with the top of the stack.  Then folded the squares in half, and cut a semi-circle out.  When opened, I had the right radius for the stack, slid the foil down the stack, and then put the stack through the underside of the lid.  Voila:  instant gasket.  Other thing I did you may want to consider is to put a petcock in the bottom end of the barrel, farthest away from the firebox.  Sure makes draining a couple of briskets' worth of grease much, much easier.  Hope you enjoy yours as much as I have mine.

I don't know what it is with Char-Broil buying up these other companies, keeping the name intact, but cheapening the product dramatically.  Reminds me of what AMF did back in the 70's and 80's.  Brunswick, Harley, Bayliner, (to name a few) were acquired and turned the product to trash almost immediately.


----------



## warlok (May 27, 2016)

Where the stack went into the plate (that attaches to the barrel) it was spot welded in 3 places. I saw the gap when I was putting wheels on. Looked up and saw the sky through the back of the smoker. lol. I welded it all up solid and sealed and extended it to grate level with aluminum vent tube. I'll get some metal and make leg gussets as well but didn't have any on hand. It feels pretty solid, especially now with the all-thread axles for my wheels. But I'll support them later.

Put in my expanded metal charcoal box and put 1/2 a chimney of coals and a chunk of apple wood in to see how it heats and any leaks. Small leak between SFB and barrel. Little around lid. Not too bad. I'll fix those later. With a grill thermometer on the grate at each end, with no baffles or tuning plates there is a 50+ degree difference and the top thermometer is worthless. Don't even know why it's there. Right side - 225, left side - 275, top - 350. Why have a thermometer in the top of the barrel is beyond me.. But my Therm-pro tells me what I need. I have the tuning plates from the Char-griller and they're too long so I'll cut them to size today and get this evened out as much as I can. 2 more days to tune it before 24# of pork butt goes on Sunday! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















front.jpg



__ warlok
__ May 27, 2016


















open.jpg



__ warlok
__ May 27, 2016


















back.jpg



__ warlok
__ May 27, 2016


----------



## link (May 27, 2016)

Very Nice! Looks like you got a good one.

Smoke something good this weekend.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 30, 2016)

the factory therm. is just a hole filler...    smokers looks good...  Thumbs Up


----------



## Hippy Hay (Jun 14, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> the factory therm. is just a hole filler...    smokers looks good...  Thumbs Up


One of the Best finds for Me was the New Braunfels Bandera. Made in Texas. Char-broil has bought New Braunfels and now hooked up with Oaklahoma Joe's and have a Bandera. From what I understand,  they look similar but No comparison. I wouldn't give up My Bandera for Nothing! Mine is in Very good shape and is All Original! Even the temp gauge is Original. I Highly recommend the Texas made New Braunfels Bandera to Anyone that can find one.


----------

